# June 2009 - Official Calendar Photo Contest - Vote Here



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

brinks








--

catamount








--

Champ








--

DanielleH
--









Debles








--

desilu








--

For the Love of Goldens








--

Fozzybear








--

gd8man








--

GoldenLover84








--

GoldenSmile








--

Heidi36oh








--

historicprim








--

Hudson








--

Maggies mom








--

Megan








--

Nanika








--

PeanutsMom








--

Rachel's Mom








--

rik








--

Rob Currie








--

Roxy








--

rradovitch








--

russwinn








--

THE HONEY WOLVES








--

tonyt








--

TriplePinesFarm








--

wabmorgan


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Just letting you know that DanielleH and London is the last picture.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

:gotme: I'll never be able to make up my mind!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

The photo of Jean-Luc touched me. Maybe it is the combination of the photo and the story. I don't know but Wabmorgan has my vote.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a wonderful bunch of pictures! Every one of them is fantastic. You have Debles and DanielleH pictures as the same one. Just an FYI.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

rik said:


> The photo of Jean-Luc touched me. Maybe it is the combination of the photo and the story. I don't know but Wabmorgan has my vote.


I totally agree with you, that first one just melted my heart.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Its too hard.....


----------



## e.c.mama (May 17, 2008)

ugh....they are all too good!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

vrocco1 said:


> :gotme: I'll never be able to make up my mind!


I agree, some great shots, very deserving, I'll have to sleep on it!


----------



## Michelle4 (Dec 1, 2007)

Good luck to all, it was very hard to choose. What great pictures!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

They are all sooo good, but it's for June & schools out, so I picked Heidi's babies in the pool.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Gosh you guys always make this one vote soooo difficult! I think I'm going with the home town favorite....Hollywood!


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

There are some awesome pics to choose from, but I don't think it's fair to vote with the duplicate pics on a few members in the list! Can someone get Joes attention to get the photo list fixed so we can see the real list of contestants????? At least 2 members are showing the same pic as their entry right now.


Tiffany


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> They are all sooo good, but it's for June & schools out, so I picked Heidi's babies in the pool.


Thanks, I just love that picture


----------



## M & M goldens (Mar 28, 2008)

There are so many to pick from but the reflection in the eye pic 2nd on the list is truely a unique shot.


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

rik said:


> The photo of Jean-Luc touched me. Maybe it is the combination of the photo and the story. I don't know but Wabmorgan has my vote.





goldenluver said:


> I totally agree with you, that first one just melted my heart.


Much thanks..... I know Jean-luc would most appreciate it.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

I love them all - my vote went to rik. What a great shot!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Champ said:


> I love them all - my vote went to rik. What a great shot!


Thank you Champ


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

They're all wonderful shots.....I'm torn.

~Jackie


----------

